
Show HN: A set of tools to distribute, collect and asses programming assignments - mapio
https://github.com/mapio/tristo-mietitore
======
mapio
Tristo mietitore is part of a suite of tools I wrote
([https://github.com/mapio/see-you](https://github.com/mapio/see-you), and
[https://github.com/mapio/see-you-viewer](https://github.com/mapio/see-you-
viewer)) that can be used to setup and run a programming class in which
students get (almost) realtime automatic evaluations of their solutions to
exercises.

Give a look at my today's lecture results
[https://santini.di.unimi.it/tmp/labprog/laboratorio_01/resul...](https://santini.di.unimi.it/tmp/labprog/laboratorio_01/results/)

Using this software the teacher can have a valuable feedback on what exercises
the students find easy, or difficult and, on the other hand, students become
very competitive and get more productive than usual!

[The exercises texts, unfortunately in Italian only, are available here
[https://github.com/mapio/labprog-infomus](https://github.com/mapio/labprog-
infomus)]

